# what is the best 4x4 tire to use in sand?



## sportmansam (May 4, 2013)

I am looking for new tires for my truck and would like to get something that that would help me drive on the beach at the National Seashore Park. Any suggestions.:ac1090:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Any tire will work. The key to it is lower your air pressure way down. Be sure you bring a portable pump though.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

A less aggressive tire stays on top of loose sand better.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Goodyear A/T...Steer away from aggressive open side "Lug" [mud] tires...They
tend to dig there way to China and that can ruin your day...
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I put Nitto Crosstecks on my Tundra and they do pretty well in the sand. Non-aggressive tread and low pressure is the ticket for sand. Carry a 5 gallon bucket and a shovel any time I go to the beach, just in case.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What everyone else said. More aggressive tires dig quick!


----------



## sportmansam (May 4, 2013)

thanks for the avice everyone


----------

